# Piko 2018



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Piko published their 2018 catalogs today.
There are four catalogs - 
A 12 page new items 2018 catalog published by Piko Germany
A 16 page new items 2018 catalog published by Piko-America
A 204 page full line 2018 catalog published by Piko Germany
A 220 page full line 2018 catalog published by Piko-America

The 16 page new items catalog by Piko-America includes all the items of the Piko Germany new items catalog plus a number of additional US type locos and cars.
Both new item catalogs include the 2018 quarter of availability

Pdf downloads of all catalogs are available at Piko Germany for their two and Piko-America for their two or all four on the GBDB database at www.gbdb.info

A listing of the items in the Piko-America New Items catalog is here:
35282 Powered Rerailer (New Mold) - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
35416 Track Cleaning Pad, Clean Machine, 2 Sets For use only with 38501 Clean Machine (New Mold) - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
36228 Sound Kit with weather resistant speaker BR 95. Requires decoder 36122. - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
36229 Sound Kit with weather resistant speaker BR 103 Requires decoder 36122. - Planned Availability IV Quarter 2018
37221 DR IV/V BR 24 Steam Loco, Museum loco, Wagner Smoke Deflectors with Smoke (New Mold) - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
37230 DR IV-V BR 95 Steam Loco (New Mold) - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
37440 DB IV BR 103 Electric Loco (New Mold) - Planned Availability IV Quarter 2018
37509 DB IV BR 218 Diesel - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
37582 DR IV BR 131 Diesel Loco (New Mold) - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
37630 DB IV Silver Coin Coach Bnd, 1./2.class - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
37631 DB IV Silver Coin Coach Bnd, 2. class - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
37793 KVG V Cement Silo Car - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
37813 Christmas Hermann Teddy Bear Car - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
37821 DR IV Snow Plow - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
37831 DB III 2-Axle Emergency Tank Car (New Mold) - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
37954 DB IV Low-Sided Gondola - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
37955 DR III Stock Car, doors can be opened - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38122 Christmas Freight Starter Set with Analog Sound and Smoke - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38150 Start Set GE-25Ton / Mighty Hauler Starter Set (New Mold) - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38206 UP 2-6-0 Saddle Tank Loco with Sound and Smoke - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
38225 D&RGW Mogul Loco 347 with Sound and Smoke - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38500 D&RGW 25-Ton Diesel Switcher, Black-Orange (New Mold) - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38501 Clean Machine Track Cleaning Loco (New Mold) - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38502 Blue Goose 25-Ton Diesel Switcher, Blue-Yellow (New Mold) - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38744 D&RGW Flatcar with Stakes, 2-Pack - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
38757 UP Flatcar with Lumber Load - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38758 Phillips 66 Tank Car - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018
38759 Christmas EggNog Tank Car - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38760 CHP Cruiser Transport with Diecast 1955 Buick Century - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38761 Christmas Good List Auto Transport with Diecast Classic Corvette Model - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38762 Christmas Tree Express Low-Sided Gondola - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38881 D&RGW Ore Car - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38882 Chessie - B&O Rib-Side Hopper - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38883 Halloween Hopper Car - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38884 Christmas Boxcar 2018 - Planned Availability III Quarter 2018
38885 CB&Q Friendship Train Boxcar - Planned Availability II Quarter 2018
38886 SF "Travel the Chief Way" Steel Reefer - Planned Availability I Quarter 2018


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Includes a new Amercian diesel, very small 25 ton.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

jeeze the garden database sucks.... under catalogs and piko are only the 2 full line catalogs, only 2 2018 piko things there... then try searching for piko and catalog... sorry your english spelling of catalog is not american english...

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

whew, finally found it on the real piko site, not on the us site...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking critter! I like it..
Piko makes zero mention of the scale..probably delibrately.. 

MSRP = 199 Euros = about $240 US.

Scot


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Shows the critter in the new items catalog:
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1960/4221/files/2018-G-new-items_99718US.pdf?12480592472867811126

Also new is a 2-10-2T steam locomotive (item 37230) and a six axle electric locomotive (37440). Both are European prototypes and look very nicely done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the powered re-railer is a novel idea, but I'm not sure I want the loco to take off on it's own while I'm putting it on the track ha ha!

Greg


----------



## Michael789 (Sep 3, 2016)

*At least they are not forgetting the American market.*

Piko is making a track cleaner! For roughly $230. This should be interesting. The 38501 clean machine 25-tonner.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, we got that... it's on other threads and forums.

It will be battery powered, use AA batteries, and have some frame with the cleaning pads, which no one has seen yet.

Greg


----------



## Michael789 (Sep 3, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes, we got that... it's on other threads and forums.
> 
> It will be battery powered, use AA batteries, and have some frame with the cleaning pads, which no one has seen yet.
> 
> Greg


Ah, I did not see mention of that on this board. 
Not sure how I did, but sorry to have offended you by posting info I did not see here?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was trying to add some more information that was not already on the thread.

Here's the other thread about the cleaner car version

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/85385-piko-25-tonner-diesel-announced.html 

started on the 18th.

Greg


----------

